# Alot of wood



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just bought 740 bf of pecky cypress and I can't belive how much wood that is. I will be building my kitchen cabinets in my new house(one day) but I got a good deal on it so I'll store it until.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Why store it lets get busy and build those cabinets, your wife will love you for it.

Lilty


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'v got to build the house first, we are just putting our current house up for sale, so i'm crossing my fingers for a quick sale.


----------

